# looking for help



## P29044 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just bought a Fordson tractor. It is either the Major, P. Major, or S. Major. The guy I got it from said his Dad had it since he was a kid and is not sure of the year or the model. We have checked ALL the usual places on the engine and tractor for the serial numbers. The only clear numbers I found were on the left side of the block behind the generator. It was K22V. Any idea what that means? I also found E273010B on the front cross member. He said he thinks it is a Super Major. Thanks for any suggestions in directions to go.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Perhaps you have solved it by now...

K22V is a casting code and means August 22 1954. That indicates that your tractor is a Fordson Major (Fordson New Major), however the code only tells you when the part in question was manufactured.

E273010B is a mystery so far...

To date the tractor properly you need it's serial number.
Where to find the numbers on the tractor: http://www.fordsontractorpages.nl/manuals/brian_manuals/identifying_major/identifying_your_major.pdf
Serial number to year: Fordson Major - Serial Numbers
Casting code to year: Fordson Casting Codes Ver 1.6


----------

